# Do we all have Gluten Sensitivity?



## cheesycow5 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd like to share the information I've learned that has improved my SA symptoms, and will hopefully extinguish it all together soon. 

I have gluten sensitivity, which is an extremely under-diagnosed disorder, since it has no specific set of symptoms. Gluten is in wheat and some other grains. When eaten, basically anything in the body can act up, or you may appear completely symptom free, or symptoms may slowly appear seemingly without cause as you grow older. If you are gluten sensitive, though, gluten is causing damage in varying degrees to your body. Many gluten sensitive individuals have only neurological symptoms, and never know the cause. 

In some individuals, including many autistics and those with asperger's (disorders which can sometimes include extreme social anxiety), gluten acts as a long-lasting opiate. So these people are basically sending their endorphin/exorphin levels up and down constantly throughout their whole life. Imagine taking random amounts of morphine three times a day, for years and years. That definitely wouldn't end well.

I am almost positive I fit into this gluten-opiate category. I cut all gluten out of my diet about six weeks ago. I've had mild depression and anxiety for a very long time, but these past six weeks have been worse than ever. I had to leave college for this quarter since this gluten withdrawal was worse than I expected. Almost all of the time has been spent as hours and hours in front of the TV. 

Many of my current symptoms match up with opiate withdrawal symptoms, which reinforces my position. I've experienced depression, anxiety, panic attacks, leg cramps, abdominal cramps, diarrhea, insomnia, and cravings for the drug itself (hunger all day no matter how much I eat).

Look into gluten sensitivity and gluten's role as an opiate, both proven through studies. Who knows, you might find that this is the answer that finally makes sense for you. Maybe you'll find that this is completely unrelated to you, so just accept the new knowledge anyway and move on. No matter what, it's worth a few minutes to possibly change your life. 

To health and happiness!


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Not to mention wheat protein can trigger an autoinmune response in which your thyroid gets under attack by your own body. Look for Hashimoto's thyroiditis (which I have). There is at least one medical study that I know of that relates the autoinmune attack against the thyroid with wheat consumption.


----------



## cheesycow5 (Jun 1, 2009)

robertz said:


> Not to mention wheat protein can trigger an autoinmune response in which your thyroid gets under attack by your own body. Look for Hashimoto's thyroiditis (which I have). There is at least one medical study that I know of that relates the autoinmune attack against the thyroid with wheat consumption.


Yep, you're right. It can lead to very many different autoimmune diseases.


----------



## BentBuddha (Oct 11, 2010)

I experienced all those withdrawels too and found i could ease them with this beautiful pumpkin soup i made. My body was craving complex carbs which is known to have an effect serotonin. 

I wonder if it's a trap we get in. We eat bread or other gluten foods for the carbs to ease to anxiety, but the gluten creates more anxiety


----------



## walkerbonbon (Jun 2, 2010)

I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis too. I love carbs (gluten foods) and do feel like crap after I over indulge. This is interesting.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

walkerbonbon said:


> I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis too. I love carbs (gluten foods) and do feel like crap after I over indulge. This is interesting.


There are a lot of carbs that do not contain gluten: fruits, potatoes, quinoa, millet, corn, legumes, rice... you don't have to eat gluten if you don't want to.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

So, would you say that you have celiacs disease, or just a sensitivity to gluten? I think that everybody probably has a sensitivity in the same way that everybody has a sensitivity to lactose. I know you can get tested for celiacs disease. 

For anyone who seriously thinks they have a sensitivity to gluten, you can start by doing an elimination diet where you slowly eliminate certain things from your diet. I would not eliminate it cold turkey, as that would extremely shock your system. If you have health insurance it may be easier just to have the test done.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I probably don't eat gluten with my current diet, but I haven't noticed any change.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Meh, reminds me of how a few years ago, everyone was diagnosing everyone with candida. But my city's is full of "celiac evangelists" (as I call them), so I look at the whole thing with a pretty jaundiced eye.

For most people, moderation is more advisable.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I suspect I may as I have had terrible bowel problems my whole life, especially the bloating, which seems to be worse when I have anything bread based or pasta, sometimes its so bad I look like I'm in the advanced stages of pregnancy. Every time I've been to the doctor about it they just say irritable bowel syndrome and send me on my way.


----------



## CrimsonLenore (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow. that's...pretty crazy. I guess I'd better try this as well, but i think the healthiest thing to do when you're trying to stop introducing any chemical into your system is to gradually stop, so that you don't get withdrawals so badly. o.o Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jklivin (Aug 15, 2012)

*Yes, Gluten contributes to*



cheesycow5 said:


> I'd like to share the information I've learned that has improved my SA symptoms, and will hopefully extinguish it all together soon.
> 
> I have gluten sensitivity, which is an extremely under-diagnosed disorder, since it has no specific set of symptoms. Gluten is in wheat and some other grains. When eaten, basically anything in the body can act up, or you may appear completely symptom free, or symptoms may slowly appear seemingly without cause as you grow older. If you are gluten sensitive, though, gluten is causing damage in varying degrees to your body. Many gluten sensitive individuals have only neurological symptoms, and never know the cause.
> 
> ...


Hi - I am a firm believer - read this! 
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...olution/201105/is-gluten-making-you-depressed
and 
70% gluten intolerant patients had social phobias


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I have underactive thyroid maybe gluten was the cause? either way I would like to have a complete 100% organic diet but thats kinda pricey and hard to find that here..not sure how to be gluten free though, is it easy?

Diet plays a huge role in sa though as ive eaten 100% organic before and felt amazing in comparison.


----------



## Jklivin (Aug 15, 2012)

robertz said:


> Not to mention wheat protein can trigger an autoinmune response in which your thyroid gets under attack by your own body. Look for Hashimoto's thyroiditis (which I have). There is at least one medical study that I know of that relates the autoinmune attack against the thyroid with wheat consumption.


Yup, just read the other day there is a link between gluten and Guillain Barre syndrome, which I had years ago. I about flipped when I read this.. I have suffered with gluten sensitivity for a very long time without even knowing it. I haven't felt this good in a long time since I started a gluten free diet, I am proof!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I recently found out last year that I have been gluten sensitive(not tested for it yet) and one of my cousin's was recently diagnosed with Celiac Disease apparently. I hadn't linked it to my anxiety, but most of the health issues I have all seemed to lead back to a gluten sensitivity issue. 

So, after my Psychologist had mentioned it to me last Fall. I decided to try a gluten-free diet for a couple weeks. Only made it through a week and a half before caving and eating something with gluten in it. However ever since then I can no longer have anything that is heavy on the wheat. No more whole 12 grain breads for me. It just doesn't agree with me AT ALL anymore.

I can tolerate white breads, but I do notice when I have it my mood drops a lot. Over time I just now can't have baked goods - only in very small quantities if I do. I've been slowly trying new GF foods while still eating the other stuff. Although I feel I am almost reaching a completely gluten-free diet these days. I'm getting closer... pizza is my weakness though lol

I started with just making sure my breakfast was gluten-free. Trying GF snacks the rest of the day. Then I made sure my supper was mostly gluten-free. I cut out the pasta right away and now have GF pasta. I already had been eating healthier with cutting out a lot of the bad stuff, so it was just a matter of eliminating the gluten. It is really difficult when the rest of your family eats everything else quite heavily and I always need to think ahead of time for my meals.

I am just trying to learn and bake GF goods so I can have my bread again, but while I experiment with that I'm still eating my white bread until I master GF bread lol. I eat a lot of rice cakes in replacement of bread if I need too. 

I notice a big difference in how I feel when I eat gluten-free. I have more energy and I am more optimistic cheerful I guess I could say. I do notice my anxiety has decreased a lot since going half gluten-free. I'm not as avoidant of things as I used to be. Still pretty severe, but I feel better about tackling it now.

The health issues I have are Arthritis, Osteopenia, and Scoliosis to deal with. I read Osteopenia may be from lack of calcium, and THAT can be from vitamin deficiencies. Gluten sensitivities can cause vitamin and calcium deficiencies. Scoliosis and Osteopenia can entertwine together. I have been struggling with the vitamin deficiencies a long time despite taking vitamins and healthy foods for it. I wasn't absorbing the nutrients very well. After being on this semi gluten-free diet, I feel so much better. And my Arthritis barely bothers me unless I do something that obviously makes it worse. The aching has decreased enough that some days I barely notice I have the issue at all.

If only my family would follow, they may feel better too. I am not one who likes to bake or cook often. I've managed to find gluten friendly meals in the stores. There is GF flour mixes for baking too. I've made pancakes, biscuits, sandwich bread with no issues. Still trying other things though.

Great discovery, I agree 100%


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought about quitting bread also, as the body processes it into raw sugar, which messes up your blood sugar levels and causes anxiety. I read one should eat brown rice instead of cereal and bread in the morning. I found this difficult, but brown rice does have a lot of B complex Vitamins and makes one more relaxed. It's hard to cook though. Have to use a crock-pot or slow-cooker.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have sensitivity of gluten and lactose. I've gone stints without eating them but it made no difference with anxiety. I keep eating them now cause I have no willpower. Maybe it'll just kill me sooner


----------



## she10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing guys. Will go and do some more research on this subject.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm on my third Gluten-free diet now. I'm seeing much better results than when I was younger. Of course, then they didn't label foods gluten-free though.


----------



## leemur (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been GF for a month and a half.

so far...things seem the same...maybe slightly worse actually  

but I'll never go back to GF eating if I can help, doesn't make sense to burden a weak digestion with the most difficult wheat protein ever.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

leemur said:


> I've been GF for a month and a half.
> 
> so far...things seem the same...maybe slightly worse actually
> 
> but I'll never go back to GF eating if I can help, doesn't make sense to burden a weak digestion with the most difficult wheat protein ever.


Gluten is also carcinogenic, which means it causes cancer.


----------



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive just started the challenge it is to NOT eat gluten (bread is a huge part of most peoples diet where i live) but I'm willing to try anything to help get my stomach under control.

Its worth a shot.

My Hidden Battle​


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I've thought about experimenting with this...But pasta. 'Nuff said. I need my fix.


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Too much wheat makes me bloated that is about all I can say. 

Does gluten give me social anxiety though?----I highly doubt it.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

It's placebo. If you expect a certain thing (like a drop in SA symptoms) from eating a certain way, you will see that benefit.

I will not deny that gluten intolerance exists (I have actually been diagnosed with it) but it's not as frequent as the hype says. So I do not think that all people with SA have it or all people with autism have it, etc.


----------



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive been trying out the gluten free products, the pasta i didnt even taste the difference with. 
So far ive just tried for a couple of days, but my stomach (which bothers me A LOT, especially in social settings) has been acting better... so who knows. 

Im trying it because I've been struggling with my stomach since i was 12, and i think those problems have caused alot of my anxiety. Im not trying it to fix my anxiety, just hopefully make it better.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I just found out that I'm sensitive to gluten. I've only been on a GF diet for two days and I'm soo hungry. I'm gonna try to stick with it whether I see a reduction in my SA or not, because I also have a hypothyroidism and a bunch of other physical symptoms that I can't deal with anymore.


----------

